# Hey everyone new to the forum!!!



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Bama......... This is quite simply the best thing
going on the web for info on bees. And it just got a bit
stronger with your addition.


----------



## BamaBeeKeeper (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't know if I would say that but thank you for the comment Sundance!! I look forward to spending time with all of you on here.

Jared

John 3:16


----------

